# NJFID light at the end of the tunnel!



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

Alright, it's almost ready. I stopped by the PD in town two days ago to check on my status for my NJ FID. As of today (May 21, 2009) it's been 51 days, even though NJ state law is no more than 30. I'll cut the firearms officer some slack, he was on his honeymoon for some of that time. 

All the paperwork is in, it's just a matter of typing up the card, having the chief sign it, and getting an additional thumb print taken for the card. I was told that everything would be completed over the weekend, and that I should get the call to pick it up next week...just in time to miss Memorial Day weekend. So much for sneaking out of the house to look at ranges and pistols.

Anyway, I posted a thread in the CZ forum about narrowing my choices for pistols to consider, before I get a chance to try them out:

CZ 75 B (10 rd or 16 rd, but NJ only allows 15 capacity, so I need the 10 rd)
CZ 75 Compact (14 rd)
CZ P-07 Duty (but unfortunately only comes in 16 rd)
Beretta 92FS (15 rd)
Baby Eagle 9915 (15 rd), or the Jericho 941
Ruger p9515 (15 rd)

Those are my main interests at this time, but I'm really leaning towards the CZs. Some questions that I have, and my ultimate decision that I make, deal with magazine capacities for the CZs. 

I have seen some 75 Bs selling with 15 rd magazines, but is that an actual option to purchase, or a typo? 
Can I purchase a p-07 with a smaller magazine than the 16 rd? (it's difficult to find info on available options)
If I can't get a 75 B with a 15 rd, should I focus on a Baby Eagle with the 15?
Is the 75 Compact with a 14 capacity a viable option if I'm unable to acquire a full size 75 B with the 15?

Pistolero and Todd gave some great advice, and since my discussion with Todd I am now looking for pistols with a decocker, but WITH the manual safety, just because. That narrows my focus to the Beretta 92FS, the PX4 F 9mm, or the Baby Eagles.

Now's the time for input from my fellow members, please!

Thanks


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

The CZ 75B SP-01 comes with a de-cocker also. Haven't any experience with the handguns you have listed (Beretta, PX4, Baby Eagle, etal.), but, IMHO the CZ is a very good choice. I own 2 and wish I had made the commitment a lot sooner. Alot like Todd with his Sig.:anim_lol:


----------



## cfoodeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations on the pending permit. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

Given the list you provided I'd go with a CZ with the Baretta being my second choice. Of the CZ's you mentioned I'd buy the CZ- P01. You'll lose nothing in accuraccy over the 75B, it has the decocker which is a nice feature, and is a great range gun. Additionally, the tactical rail is nice if you want to use the gun as a home defense weapon as you can add a tactical light or laser. Since you live in NJ I don't think concealed carry is high on you list but if it is the P01 will be a much easier gun to carry than some of the others you mentioned. I've found CZ's to be a great bargain for the money you pay with exceptional relaibility, accuracy, ergonomics and quality.


----------



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

*Still waiting...*

So, after a week since my first post in this thread, I'm still waiting for my NJFID. And of course a great deal on a shotgun that I was looking at came...and went. Very frustrating.

Anyway, I'm fairly confident that I should be getting the FID sometime TODAY!

And I'm 99% confident in my choice of first handgun. And the winner is.......the PX4! Type F, 9mm, 10 round (I live in NJ, and max capacity is 15, so I'll be picking up some 15 rd magazines), manual safety/decocker, DA/SA, and interchangable backstraps (I convinced my wife to get her FID too!)

After discussing the issue with Todd, I decided to start with the manual safety/decocker, and then possibly convert it to decocker only with the "slim" slide stop and decocker lever. And I'm diggin' the look of the Robar slide...this is as addictive as getting tattoos!

Thanks to everyone who gave their2 cents. By the way, my wife convinced me to buy her a .22 rifle too. She used to shoot them with an ex, but what the heck, anything for my darlin'! (hee, hee, hee)

I'll keep in touch.


----------

